# Flat Swing



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi I have a question. Many people have mentioned to me that my swing is "flat" I worked on fixing this all last year and i think I fixed it a little bit. I am worried about this problem coming back and messing up my game this season. anyone have any tips to keep my swing from going down the drain? Also what kind of ball flight should I have if my swing is truly "flat"


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Flat swing*

I have the same problem on occasions, I get worm burners. if you have a full length mirror watch yourself or have someone video tape you
it has helped me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i suffer from this when I get lazy with my swing. My only fix is to make sure that i'm thinking about what i'm doing before my swing and always have a couple of practice swings.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

If I find myself a little flat I just try to concentrate on keeping my shaft down the target line at the peak of my back swing.


----------

